# A la recherche d'indispensable !



## Dredriban (24 Septembre 2016)

Bonsoir tout le monde, 

Avec cette nouvelle mise à jour sur l'iPhone, j'ai décidé de faire un petit nettoyage sur ce dernier pour garder uniquement les applis qui en valaient la peine et que j'utilisais le plus. Le but étant d'avoir le "meilleur" par-rapport à ce que je fais. J'ai déjà fait un bon premier tri. Cependant, il me reste 2-3 zones d'ombre ! 

- Application Mail : J'utilise plusieurs adresses et j'avoue que je trouve l'application d'Apple de plus en plus poussif notamment sur ces chargements. J'aimerais donc me tourner vers une autre application Mail (N'ayant pas de restriction où l'on puisse utiliser Yahoo, Gmail ou autre). Que me conseillez-vous ? 

- Application d'Actualités : Là, j'avoue que je sèche totalement. Je recherche deux types d'application. Une française et une en anglaise. Autant pour le sport, le combo Eurosport/L'équipe me semblent le mieux, autant là j'ai du mal à savoir qu'est-ce qui est le mieux entre LePoint, LeFigaro, LeMonde, L'Express etc ... J'aimerais en avoir une voire deux qui me permettraient de couvrir les faits principaux et d'être averti en conséquences. Concernant celle étrangère, j'ai pensé à la BBC, le Washington Post et le New-York Times me semblent limités dans le sens où il y a un nombre d'articles que l'on peut lire, je crois. 

- Application Photo : Existe-t-il une application de retouches photos complètes ? J'en ai marre d'avoir 1500 trucs un pour avoir tel effet, une autre pour tel effet. 

Si vous avez d'autres idées, je suis preneur, ou des applications qui vous semblent indispensables, je suis curieux de savoir ! Le problème c'est aussi qu'il y aurait pas mal d'applications natifs à changer mais sachant qu'elles sont faites pour fonctionner avec d'office, je ne sais pas trop. Autant je trouve Google Maps mieux que Plans, j'ai donc changé. Mais par-exemple pour le calendrier c'est possible de trouver un bon truc ? 

J'pense avoir fait le tour ! Merci de votre aide pour ma recherche !


----------



## J83 (24 Septembre 2016)

Pour les mails, Airmail, peut-être un peu chère mais c'est la meilleure.
Pour les photos, Enlight est excellente, un peu chère aussi mais ça vaut le coup.


----------



## Dredriban (24 Septembre 2016)

AirMail meilleure que Spark ? Et compatible tous les comptes ? 

Enlight j'ai ! C'est la plus complète ? 

Et pour l'actualités ? Merci.


----------



## J83 (26 Septembre 2016)

Pour Airmail et Spark elles sont très bonnes toutes les 2, je préfère Airmail mais Spark est excellent aussi.
Après pour les actus, essayes-en plusieurs, tu as les classiques du genre BFM ou 20 Minutes, et celles du genre News Republic qui affichent les actus de plusieurs sources.


----------



## Dredriban (26 Septembre 2016)

Merci ! Spark semble correct. Qu'est-ce qui les différencie ? Le problème des Flipboards & co' c'est l'absence de notifs.


----------



## kasimodem (26 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

De mon point de vue, Microsoft Outlook est un peu l'anneau unique du mail, il sait les intégrer tous 

Pour les news il y a pas mal de généralistes, comme Google News, BFM, iTélé, France Info... avec alertes sur l'écran verrouillé pour les infos importantes, c'est bien pratique.

En photo, je n'ai pas trouvé plus complet que Snapseed de Google, il me semble que c'est le seul à intégrer un redressement des parallèles de déformation d'objectif sur les bâtiments pris en grand angle d'iPhone.

Pour le calendrier, je reste sur l'original, mais il semble qu'on entende beaucoup de bien de Fantastical.

Tout ceci étant évidemment subjectif


----------



## J83 (26 Septembre 2016)

Fantastical est sympa. Perso la seule raison qui me fait rester sur le calendrier iOS c'est l'icône avec la date.


----------



## Dredriban (26 Septembre 2016)

Merci ! J'ai pris Fantastical et il y a un moyen d'avoir la date sur l'icône. Très belle appli' ! AirMail vaut le coup ? Je veux dire, en quoi elle est mieux que Spark, qui me semble vraiment pas mal ? 

Les news c'est toutes les mêmes ou certaines sortent du lot et notifient l'essentiel ? 

Et j'ai vu qu'il y avait des alternatives à l'application Musique. Que valent-elles ? Utiles ? 

Merci.


----------



## J83 (26 Septembre 2016)

Perso je suis passé de Spark à Airmail car Spark mettait une plombe à récupérer les mails sur gmail. Peut-être que ça a été résolu depuis. 
Et j'aime bien Airmail car il y a vraiment énormément d'options. Ce qui peux ne pas plaire à tout le monde.

Pour les infos je sais pas trop, je ne fais pas énormément confiance aux médias traditionnels lol. 

Pour les alternatives à l'application musique, il y en a des sympas. Écoute, Loud, Boom, TapTunes, ect..


----------



## Dredriban (26 Septembre 2016)

Merci ! Je vais tester une semaine et voir, c'est ce que je reprochais à l'application native de mettre une plombe à les récupérer ! Mais en soit, AirMail a les mêmes fonctions ? J'aime bien ceux de Spark si c'est encore mieux sur AirMail alors, ça me tente ! 

Je te comprends. Moi non plus. Mais des fois, je n'ai pas le temps de tout suivre, et du coup, ces applications peuvent me donner une vision générale de ce qui se passe. D'où l'intérêt d'avoir la moins pire ! 

J'avais retenu Ecoute et Cesium. Est-ce que l'une ou l'autre vaut véritablement le coup ?


----------



## J83 (27 Septembre 2016)

Écoute à une époque était excellent, depuis qu'ils ont changé l'interface c'est pas top. Le lecteur reste bon mais c'est devenu super laid.
Boom est excellente avec un son extra mais ce qui m'a gêné c'est le fait de devoir à chaque démarrage de l'appli ré-sélectionner la musique. Perso j'aime lancer mon appli musique et pouvoir reprendre la musique la ou je l'ai arrêtée.


----------



## Dredriban (27 Septembre 2016)

Merci. Du coup au final, l'appli Musique reste le mieux ? Je t'avoue que les swipe pour changer semblaient pas mal sur certaines applis. Après je ne sais pas ce qu'elles calent genre Césium.


----------



## J83 (27 Septembre 2016)

J'ai utilisé Loud quelques temps car j'utilisais l'ancienne appli de son développeur SmartPlayer. Mais l'interface ne me convenait pas trop.
Depuis quelques temps j'utilise TapTunes que je trouve excellente. Mais après ça dépend des goûts et des couleurs.
Après tu peux toujours en essayer quelques-unes, le problème c'est de payer pour des applis sans savoir si elles vont te convenir ou pas.
Au pire tu peux toujours demander un remboursement à Apple, en général ils remboursent dans poser de questions.


----------



## Dredriban (27 Septembre 2016)

Merci ! Et du coup ton application fait les swipes pour changer ? C'est ça qui me pose problème. Me décider. 

Genre AirMail vaut-il le coup quand on a Spark gratuit ? 

Et pour les applications musiques savoir laquelle est la mieux.


----------



## J83 (27 Septembre 2016)

Les 2 sont très bonnes, si Spark te convient, garde-la, pas besoin de payer pour Airmail dans ce cas-là. J'avais abandonné Spark car la récupération des mails était un peu longue mais je viens de la re-tester aujourd'hui et c'est beaucoup mieux qu'avant. 
Pour les swipes pour changer, tu veux dire balayer l'écran pour passer au titre suivant ou précédent ? TapTunes permet de le faire mais je pense que c'est le cas de pratiquement tout les lecteurs.


----------



## Dredriban (27 Septembre 2016)

Ok, merci de la confirmation. Je vais continuer à tester Spark alors. Et même maintenant après avoir goûté à AirMail, retourné sur Spark te serait difficile ? 

Yep pour faire du précédent/suivant ? Si tous le font, qu'est-ce qui les dinstingue alors ?


----------



## J83 (27 Septembre 2016)

Je pense rester sur Airmail car je l'ai aussi sur mon iMac. 
Pour les applis musique ce qui les distingue c'est surtout l'interface. Sauf pour les applis du genre Boom qui proposent des effets. D'ailleurs si tu installes Boom elle est totalement gratuite pendant 5 jours, et au bout des 5 jours y a un achat in-app pour l'acheter définitivement.


----------



## Dredriban (27 Septembre 2016)

Ok. Merci à toi ! Bon j'espère que je ne loupe rien de grandiose avec AirMail ! A voir pour l'application musique. Il faut un truc simple et pratique. Boom à tester alors !


----------



## J83 (27 Septembre 2016)

Après pour revenir à Airmail, une des fonctions qui m'a séduit et que j'ai oublié de citer, c'est le fait de pouvoir utiliser le TouchID pour accéder à l'appli.


----------



## Dredriban (27 Septembre 2016)

Ah oui en effet, c'est pas mal du tout ! Mais ensuite c'est pareil, tu peux tout sélectionner/supprimer etc ... Comme sur Spark ? 

Au fait, je recherche aussi une application de réveil/sommeil. Sleep Cycle est le mieux même si le Prenium nous bride.


----------



## J83 (27 Septembre 2016)

Après oui c'est comme Spark.
Pour l'application de sommeil je ne peux pas t'aider, je n'en ai jamais utilisé.


----------



## Dredriban (28 Septembre 2016)

Ok merci. C'est donc juste le touche iD qui change. A voir si je craque ou non. Merci. Plus qu'à voir pour l'alternative de la musique.


----------



## SpectacularBird (30 Septembre 2016)

Pour ma part, j'utilise AirMail, après avoir testé Spark que je trouvais pas mal du tout (ainsi qu'Inbox).
AirMail est parfait pour mon utilisation, et je le préfère à Spark même si ce dernier est gratuit. AirMail a une ergonomie plus cohérente et s'intègre parfaitement dans l’environnement IOS10.
Tout ce que Spark fait, AirMail le fait, avec des fonctions supplémentaires. Je pense que c'est un achat qui vaut le coup (à la condition d'utiliser vraiment les mails au quotidien, sinon restez sur le gratuit).

Pour l'agenda, l'appli d'origine n'est pas très pratique pour un usage intensif. Je lui préfère TimePage qui est vraiment particulier, mais extraordinairement ergonomique et efficace. Hélas c'est payant, mais là encore, cela vaut le coup. 

Je précise que j'ai testé au moins 4-5 applis à chaque fois.


----------



## Dredriban (30 Septembre 2016)

Merci ! J'ai pris AirMail sur Mac pour tester et voir (N'ayant pas Spark sur Mac). Fantastical me semble bien pour le calendrier ! Me reste plus que l'appli' musique à trouver


----------



## Dredriban (1 Octobre 2016)

Petite question sur MAC AirMail semble mettre longtemps à actualiser les mails. Genre je reçois une notif sur mon iPhone (Spark) pour me dire que j'en ai reçu un, alors qu'il n'apparaît toujours pas sur AirMail. Comment régler cela ? Merci.


----------



## SpectacularBird (1 Octobre 2016)

Je viens justement de m'en rendre compte également ...


----------



## SpectacularBird (1 Octobre 2016)

Peut-être une piste ici : http://docs.airmailapp.com/airmail-for-ios/smart-notifications-airmail-for-iphone

Si les _smarts notifications_ sont enclenchées tous les mails n’émettront pas un "bip", seuls les plus importants. Ainsi tout ce qui est réponse automatique, notification de forums ne seront pas mis en avant.

En fait c'est pas mal, cela évite d'être noyé de notifications. Un vrai plus finalement pour AirMail je crois.


----------



## Dredriban (1 Octobre 2016)

Merci mais c'est où sur MAC ? C'est assez étrange cette histoire d'actualisation.


----------



## Dredriban (2 Octobre 2016)

Je ne comprends pas. Sur iPhone, Spark me notifie en temps réel, et sur AirMal sur MAC cela met un temps fou ...


----------



## J83 (3 Octobre 2016)

Je pense que la dernière version d'AirMail sur mac a des problèmes. J'ai fait une clean install de Sierra ce week-end et j'ai de gros problèmes avec elle. Elle met un temps fou à récupérer les mails et c'est impossible d'en supprimer un, ça fait freezer l'appli.


----------



## Dredriban (3 Octobre 2016)

Par-contre j'ai ce problème uniquement avec mes comptes Yahoo qui sont encerclés en rouge.


----------

